# Fresh juice instructions



## Omerta (May 11, 2009)

Anyone have a source on fresh juice how-to instructions?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## St Allie (May 11, 2009)

there are lots of easy recipes for fresh juice J,

Which juice are you using?

Allie


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2009)

Fresh Juice is somewhat different than "kits" In order to help you we need to know what you are making.


----------



## Manimal (May 11, 2009)

If you're using fresh grape juice, it's pretty simple:

Make sure the Brix and TA readings are in the right range and adjust if necessary. Add the appropriate amount of yeast nutrient for the volume you are fermenting. Innoculate with yeast. Either ferment to dryness in primary or transfer to secondary around 1.020 or so. Stabilize after fermentation is complete. Cold stabilize to precipitate tartrate crystals. Fine and/or filter if desired. 

The only major difference between using fresh juice and kits is that you need to be able to determine the proper additives to use, when to do so and what quantity is necessary to achieve the results you're after. It's pretty simple, but you do have to have a pretty solid understanding of the winemaking process.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all, 

I'm not sure which juice I'll try. I need to get a list of equipment/additives together that I would need during this process... acid, acid test, sugar, etc. I need to call the supplier (Corrado's) to see what juices the have. Maybe a Cab Sauv and/or a Pinot Nior. Also need a proper yeast, nutrients and such. Oak as well I suppose. Just trying to collect as much info before I give juice a try.

Thanks again,
J.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

If its Corrado's in NJ just call them. You did not say that you made wine before so i'm thinking you have no equipment.
One thing, make sure you have all the equipment and chemicals before you start your wine.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Tom... I made a couple WE kits. They came out better than I expected. I wanted to try juice for the challenge and maybe the authenticity. I have everything necessary to make kits. Just researching what I might be missing when it comes to straight juice. That is equipment and knowledge. Any help is greatly appreciated.

J.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

The only thing is make sure you have the yeast and chemicals. K-meta, Sorbate, clairifier.
Let us know what kind of juice. Does Crrado's sell Chilean juice?
If you are getting Chilean juice it is already "balenced". So, no need to do a TA test


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

I'm calling them today. I'll find out what they have, make a choice and see what I might need (with your/the forum help). Thanks a ton.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Dont be surprised if the may be sold out. In September they should have CA juice available.
Let us know what you get
I started last weekend 12 6-gallon buckets of Chilean juice.
The Carmenere and Malbec if real good


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Just called Corrado's. The juices are balanced and sulfited. Basically the sound like a kit.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Just add the yeast. Which yeast depends on what juice you are making. For the ones you mentiond I would use Lalvin RC-212.
Note; after adding the yeast lay the lid off center on top of the bucket or "what a mess"


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Thanks a ton Tom... Would an "airlocked" lid work...


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Is there a list of which yeasts are more suitable than others for certain juices?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

That would work fine. The lids that come on the bucket once opened dont always seal up. Leave the lid adjar for a few days. Transfer when gravity is 1.010-1.020.
I would add some nutrient to help the yeast. 
Note;
Some of the juice you may get have already started fermenting. Thats the "wild" yeast. Depending on how far gone it is adding yeast may not do anything. Get a gravity and let us know what it it. Most of the juice I got is in the 1.090 range for my reds


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Omerta said:


> Is there a list of which yeasts are more suitable than others for certain juices?



I made a list here which is posted for all the yeasts you may need. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3554


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

thanks again,

I might head up there this weekend... I guess all I'll need is the appropriate oak, and clarifying agents... Any suggestions on what else I should keep on hand... I'd like to get a list together just to be able to get everything I need in one trip...


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Not knowing what you have ;
yeast
1# k-meta
nutrient
Sorbate.
Clairifier. .. ask them what they carry.
corks etc...
Keep a log like this I posted
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=14279#post14279


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

is there any need for bentonite


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Yes. Thats a clairifier and can be added in the primary which will help later on the fermentation.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Hell, I may as well just pick up a couple more kits. So I have to reconstitute the juice in a kit... big whoop. Save me the trouble of buy the supplies individually... I'll wait till actual juice season and try it then. I think theres a few places where I can get just juice come Octoberish.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Look at the pricing for juice its at least 1/2 the cost of a good kit. You would be hard to compare Chilean juice to a kit. www.Ginopinto.com will have juice from CA,Italy and now Chile. I not sure where you are in NJ but he has a good selection in juice season.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

Thats about two hours away from me... might try them come season. Is their juice balanced and ready to go?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Yep
How far are you from Corrado's?
I hear they have a nice setup.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

they are closer... they do have a nice setup. they have all the larger equipment you'd need as well...


----------



## Skyhawk (May 12, 2009)

This is the way I do juice (20L buckets): I take my measurements and make my adjustments while the juice is still in the bucket. Keep in mind that many (most?) juice buckets have been preadjusted by the vendor or distributor. Some even contain yeast already. 

I keep records on each bucket individually. Then I get a 23L glass carboy, and fit it with a big funnel. I pour and splash some of the juice into the carboy to give me enough stirring room in the bucket for the next part...

Out of habit, for each 20L bucket I also add about 3 teaspoons of yeast nutrient, and half a teaspoon of yeast energizer. Mixed with this is 1/4 teaspoon of k-meta. I then stir this into the wine left in the bucket, aerating it like crazy while still cold. I prepare my yeast starter and put aside.

Then I pour in the juice into the funneled carboy from a good height, using a small pail so that lots of splashing happens in the carboy. Unless this is the lucky rare wine that gets to visit the barrel, I also add my favorite M+ toast french course oak chips to the mixture at this time. I then stir the must inside the carboy vigorously with the small end of the spoon. Then I loosely plug the carboy top, and leave it until morning.

The next morning I stir it some more, then when it settles I just pour the stirred yeast culture in and fit with an airlock. It's rare that I don't see signs of visible fermentation start within a couple hours. I let it ferment completely dry in the carboy (takes 4 to 7 days), and start stirring it every few days once the yeast starts to settle at the bottom. I leave it settle for the entire third week, and finally rack into a 19L (5 gallon) carboy with 1/4 teaspoon of k-meta added to the receiving carboy. There is no "secondary" fermentation. Sometimes, I'll add MLF culture depending on the wine, but I more roughly rack it at the 2 week interval in that case and add no k-meta.

I bulk age, so I don't worry about fining, filtering, degassing, etc.


----------



## Omerta (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the info Skyhawk.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 21, 2009)

Here is another source of juice if you want. They are not that far from you. I just bottled a Delaware and a Niagara that I bought from them.

http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/


----------



## Omerta (May 21, 2009)

CJ thanks for the info


----------



## Lurker (May 29, 2009)

Manimal said:


> If you're using fresh grape juice, it's pretty simple:
> 
> Make sure the Brix and TA readings are in the right range and adjust if necessary. Add the appropriate amount of yeast nutrient for the volume you are fermenting. Innoculate with yeast. Either ferment to dryness in primary or transfer to secondary around 1.020 or so. Stabilize after fermentation is complete. Cold stabilize to precipitate tartrate crystals. Fine and/or filter if desired.
> 
> The only major difference between using fresh juice and kits is that you need to be able to determine the proper additives to use, when to do so and what quantity is necessary to achieve the results you're after. It's pretty simple, but you do have to have a pretty solid understanding of the winemaking process.



The only thing I would add is to first innocuate with enough K meta or campden to kill all wild yeast and bacteria, then wait 24 hours and do exactly as suggested by Manimal.

Lurker (Rich)


----------

